# Bg-Spielverderber



## Nachtgnom (3. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,



gestern gabs mal wieder ein schönes BG-Erlebnis: Nachdem wir die erste Runde am Strand der Uralten verloren hatten teilte einer in der Wartezeit zwischen Runde 2 im BG-Chat mit, dass wir ja eh schon verloren hätten und er daher nicht mehr kämpfen werde. Nachdem einige ihn dann baten, das BG zu verlassen teilte er mit, dass er keinen debuff wolle und nicht gehe, da er noch die Ehre für die Niederlage mitnehmen wolle. Tatasächlich hat er sich dann auch nicht mehr aktiv am Kampfgeschehen beteiligte, sondern ist nur noch hin- und hergeritten, um nicht inaktiv zu werden und hat "tolle" Kommentare samt emotes ("Ihr schafft das noch^^) etc. abgegeben. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, inwiefern Blizzard hier bei Tickets auch aktiv wird oder tolerieren die so ein Verhalten? Immerhin leecht hier jemand ganz bewusst nur Ehre.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube vor ein paar Tagen wurde gesagt von einem User, dass die Tickets nach "Wichtigkeit" soriert werden.
Ich glaube, dass sie dann ehr auf einen gehackten Spieler als auf einen BG-Problem-Spieler achten ._.

Ne jetzt mal ernst
Du kannst natürlich das Spiel hacken &die Zeit rausstreichen, nach der man automatisch nach BG-Ende rausgeportet wird.
Dann wartest du 10 Stunden bis dir ein GM antwortet&wartest dann weitere 100 Jahre, bis der betreffende Spieler
ärger bekommt ..

Ich finde solche Leute einfach nur unfair, undiszipliniert&ohne jeglichen Teamgeist. Scheiß auf sie &spiel einfach dein Spiel..
Solche Leute wird es nämlich (leider) immer geben 

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (3. Mai 2010)

naja früher hatte ich bei einigen games auch die selbe einstellung, wenn die gegner einfach "op" sind und/oder das einige team zu unfähig dann hat man auch kein bock mehr sich anzustrengen....
einfach so jemanden ignorieren und nix weiter bei denken, wenn es gut läuft die leute loben find ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als solchen leuten tickets hinter her zu schreiben...soviele gibts davon dann auch nun wieder nicht


----------



## Saladarxyz (3. Mai 2010)

schon mal daran gedacht ihn afk zu melden? dan bekommt er keine ehre mehr und wird gezwungen mit zu machen


----------



## Saladarxyz (3. Mai 2010)

naja nun in arathi mach ich sowas "eigentlich" auch
ich stell mich an die flagge zum deffen
hol mein buch raus und lese ne runde und alle paar minuten schau ich ob nen gegner kommt oder bewege mich ein bisel ( nicht das ich AFK gehe und rausfliege^^)


----------



## Nachtgnom (3. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht ihn afk zu melden? dan bekommt er keine ehre mehr und wird gezwungen mit zu machen



Naja, aber er ritt ja immer irgendwohin und wurde daher nie als afk angezeigt auf der Karte.


----------



## Arsuna (3. Mai 2010)

Soweit mir bekannt ist kannst du den Spieler afk melden.Wenn das mehrere machen kriegt er einen debuff der erst weggeht wenn er am kampfgeschehen teilnimmt.Er lässt sich nicht mit stupidem herumreiten entfernen.Ist das BG vorbei und der Spieler hat den Debuff immer noch gibts gar keine Ehre.


----------



## xxMardooxx (3. Mai 2010)

Und? wenns verloren is..wozu dann noch zeit verschwenden? Warum tut man sich in einem Lose-BG noch anstrengen? Ich versteh dein Problem nicht.

Verloren ist wenn:

Strand: 4 mins übrig sind, und die erste weller von Panzern Kaputt gemacht wurde
Alterac: Gezergt und nicht gedefft wird
WS: es 2:0 Steht für die Anderen
Arathi: die Gegner 4-5 Basen haben und gezergt wird
Auge: das selbe wie Arathi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (3. Mai 2010)

Afk melden bringt nix. dann reitet er halt zu inen Gegner lässt sich einmal hauen und Debuff weg. In so nem Fall hast du einfach Pech gehabt. Idioten gibts überall auf der Welt...selb in World of Warcraft ^^


----------



## Saladarxyz (3. Mai 2010)

jenau wenn ... keine ahnung 5 leute? einen spieler afk melden muss er in den kampf eingreifen damit er wieder ehre bekommt


----------



## Orgoron (3. Mai 2010)

Einmal ! Bitte Bitte Bitte nur einmal im Leben möche ich eure Sorgen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (3. Mai 2010)

Ich kämpfe immer weiter,egal ob ich weiss das ich verliere,dann gehe ich mit wehenden Fahnen unter.
Wenn nehme ich noch welche mit ins Grab,renn auch einfach in eine Gruppe rein,ist mir egal ob ich sterbe,hauptsache noch ein paar mitgenommen.
Kapier ich auch nicht das man sich so dämlich anstellt,ich mach nix mehr haben schon verloren.
Das sind eh die besten ,im Chat schon am jammern das wir verlieren und machen keine Punkte,nix.
Ja warum verlieren wir?
Weil die nix machen,statt mal noch es rum zu reissen,ne lieber nicht.


----------



## Crystania (3. Mai 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Und? wenns verloren is..wozu dann noch zeit verschwenden? Warum tut man sich in einem Lose-BG noch anstrengen? Ich versteh dein Problem nicht.
> 
> Verloren ist wenn:
> 
> ...



Das Problem sind die Leute die so ein bescheidenes Verhalten an den Tag legen... Ich mein andere Leute möchten immer noch etwas Bonus Ehre abstauben, wer das nicht will darf und hat zu gehen.


----------



## Pseudomonade (3. Mai 2010)

edit mich selbst gelöscht
/sign crystania


----------



## Pereace2010 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte gestern auch nen tolles BG. War mit meinem PVP warri unterwegs im WS und man sah schon nach den ersten 30 sekunden das das nix wird weiol jeder einfach nur die Flagge erobern wollte wegen dem Archivment. Keiner hat zusammen gespielt. Ich hab dann einfach ein paar Kills noch gemacht und das wars.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Mai 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Und? wenns verloren is..wozu dann noch zeit verschwenden? Warum tut man sich in einem Lose-BG noch anstrengen? Ich versteh dein Problem nicht.
> 
> Verloren ist wenn:
> 
> ...



du hast grad bewiesen, dass du absolut keinen plan von pvp hast. WS ist erst verloren wenns 3:0 steht. Arathi erst wenn man selbst mit 5 flaggen nicht mehr gewinnen kann, av wenn du 0 tickets hast usw.
leute wie dir sollte man pvp verbieten. du bist einer von denen, wegen denen wir verlieren weil du dir keine mühe mehr gibst wenn du falscher weise) denkst es ist verloren. wenn du kein bock mehr hast dich anzustrengen verlasse das bg und mach jemandem platz, der es will


----------



## Technocrat (3. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Einmal ! Bitte Bitte Bitte nur einmal im Leben möche ich eure Sorgen haben


Wenn Du also ernsthafte Probleme hast, was zum Geier machst Du in diesem Forum?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (3. Mai 2010)

Nachtgnom schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen, inwiefern Blizzard hier bei Tickets auch aktiv wird oder tolerieren die so ein Verhalten?



Kein Ticket wegen so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Andere haben echte Probleme und müssen ewig auf nen GM warten weil alle denken sie müssen jeden den sie nicht leiden können per Ticket melden.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Mai 2010)

Bei sowas nicht aufregen, solche Leute gibt es halt mal, wegen einem AFK-Spieler verliert man ja nicht. Ich finde eh, daß es weniger Moser-Leute gibt seit Einführung der zufälligen Schlachtfelder – da strengen sich die Leute mehr an finde ich


----------



## Nachtgnom (3. Mai 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Kein Ticket wegen so was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab ja auch keins geschickt, sondern wollte erstmal hören, wie das hier so gesehen wird. Und ich kenne auch genug BGs, wo ich auch schnell merke. dass das mit der Gruppe nichts wird. Trotzdem verderbe ich dann den anderen nicht das Spiel, sondern mache weiter, und wenns dann in WS nur so ist, dass ich mir ein paar 1vs1 suche und so hordler umhaue bzw. ins Gras beisse. Wenn ich auch dazu keine Lust hab (kommt extrem selten vor) ziehe ich die Konsequenz und hol mir den debuff. Was mich aufregt ist weder der Punkt, dass jemand schon nach dem Seitenwechsel das Jammern anfängt noch dass dieser jemand dann nicht weiterkämpft, sondern dass er trotzdem noch die Niederlagenehre abstauben will und sich weigert rauszugehen und jemand anderem noch eine Chance zu geben.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich habe wegen so nem Mist mal nen 3 Stunden Ban bekommen. Habe offen zugegeben das ich nurnoch die Ehre leechen werde weil das BG so oder so verloren war (mal wieder ein typisches Allianz-Verlierer-Arathibecken-BG). Wurde zeurst AFK gemeldet und konnte das ja verhindert duch hauen von Hordlern. Naja, irgendwer schrieb ein Ticket, ich hatte nen disconnect und 5min später ne E-Mail mit dem Grund "stören der Serverökonomie" und 3 Stunden Ban. Und mir wurde damals von nem GM gesagt, ich dürfte in BGs spielen wie ich es will, niemand zwingt mich ins Spielgeschehen einzugreifen. Manche Leute haben echt nicht besseres zu tun als Leute wie mich zu melden. Was soll ich denn bitte tun in einem BG das eh verloren ist wenn die Horde die Oberhand hat? Soll ich grinsend wie ein Vollidiot ins Verderben reiten? Aber wie schnell der GM mich gekickt hatte war echt klasse, aber bei Namens- oder Verhaltensproblemen auf RP Realms, da schalten sie auf Stur.

Also leute, leecht bitte Ehre ohne etwas den anderen zu sagen, sonst riskiert ihr einen Ban.

Achja, ich hab auch schon einige male erlebt das ich AFK gemeldet wurde weil ich tot war oder mal auf Toilette oder beides. BG war in einer Minute zuende und ich wurde kurz davor AFK gemeldet, weil ich rumstand (es gibt echt Freaks auf BGs die schauen nur nach wer länger als 30sek irgendwo rumsteht um den dann zu melden). Naja, es gab keine Ehre und ich wurde 10sek vor BG ende gekickt. Klasse! Manche Spieler sind echt unsozial und völlig bekloppt in der Birne.
Aber meine Lieblinge sind die, die extra nur in BGs gehen um andere Leute wegen ihres schlechten Equip anzumachen. Ich meine, ich muss ja irgendwie Ehrenpunkte machen, streng mich da an einige Hordler zu töten und der Allianz beim Sieg zu helfen, und bekomm dann irgendwelche whisper "hey dein Equip ist kacke" usw. Die haben echt nichts besseres zu tun als Leute, die nunmal nicht WoW als ihr Leben betrachten, blöde anzumachen.


----------



## jls13 (3. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Einmal ! Bitte Bitte Bitte nur einmal im Leben möche ich eure Sorgen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dito. Wäre bestimmt angenehm so zu leben.


----------



## MagicMonkey (3. Mai 2010)

Hi,
wie hier schon gesagt wurde, kann man die meisten Schlachtfelder noch gewinnen, wenn sich alle anstrengen. Also kann ich auch nicht evrstehen, dass sich einige Leute nur noch "passiv" beteiligen.

Und selbst wenn nur noch 1min Restzeit ist denkt daran: Ehrenhafte Siege geben auch Ehre. Deswegen geht es bei uns aufm Realmpool am Ende nochmal richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Cold-Heart (3. Mai 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe immer weiter,egal ob ich weiss das ich verliere,dann gehe ich mit wehenden Fahnen unter.
> Wenn nehme ich noch welche mit ins Grab,renn auch einfach in eine Gruppe rein,ist mir egal ob ich sterbe,hauptsache noch ein paar mitgenommen.
> Kapier ich auch nicht das man sich so dämlich anstellt,ich mach nix mehr haben schon verloren.
> Das sind eh die besten ,im Chat schon am jammern das wir verlieren und machen keine Punkte,nix.
> ...



/sign
Vor kurzem warteten wir gegen 3 Uhr noch auf das Startsignal des Arathibeckens, da hieß es schon, wegen zu wenig spieler...
Dennoch kämpften wir fünf Allys als ob es um den Sieg ging. OK, nach dem ersten Tod standen die Hordies schon am Friedhof und haben auf uns gewartet, dennoch schickte ich mein Pet in den Kampf, dennoch verschoß ich meine Kugeln. Vielleicht gab es keine Bonusehre, aber das war mir auch egal letztenendes.


----------



## Siebäsiech (3. Mai 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Und? wenns verloren is..wozu dann noch zeit verschwenden? Warum tut man sich in einem Lose-BG noch anstrengen? Ich versteh dein Problem nicht.
> 
> Verloren ist wenn:
> 
> ...




Boah, genau das sind die Spielverderber. Null Kampfgeist aber ne Besserwisserklappe und ne dicke starke Stuhlrückenlehne.

Hab letzthin genau dasselbe erlebt wie der Threadersteller. Da war auch ein Schurke der dauernd ne grosse klappe hatte und rumkommandierte, und als er er für aussichtslos empfand, postete er , er mache nix mehr, und ist daraufhin in seiner unsichtbaren Schurkengestalt irgendwo nutzlos rumgehangen.

Ich kämpf immer durch bis zur letzten Minute auch wenn wir am loosen sind, ist doch egal. Bei jedem Spiel gibt es Gewinner und Verlierer, man muss halt auch mal lernen fair zu verlieren. Jenachdem hat  sich aus nem aussichtslosen Schalchtfeld auch schon überraschenderweise das Blatt gewendet und es wurde dank Taktikänderung oder was weiss ich trotzdem ein Sieg draus. Aber wenn nur einer so denkt wie du, und andere dazu animiert nix mehr zu machen weil es sinnlos sei, dann verliert man wegen dir und deiner verfaulten Arschhaut. punkt


----------



## Sualtach (3. Mai 2010)

Nachtgnom schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> gestern gabs mal wieder ein schönes BG-Erlebnis: Nachdem wir die erste Runde am Strand der Uralten verloren hatten teilte einer in der Wartezeit zwischen Runde 2 im BG-Chat mit, dass wir ja eh schon verloren hätten und er daher nicht mehr kämpfen werde. Nachdem einige ihn dann baten, das BG zu verlassen teilte er mit, dass er keinen debuff wolle und nicht gehe, da er noch die Ehre für die Niederlage mitnehmen wolle. Tatasächlich hat er sich dann auch nicht mehr aktiv am Kampfgeschehen beteiligte, sondern ist nur noch hin- und hergeritten, um nicht inaktiv zu werden und hat "tolle" Kommentare samt emotes ("Ihr schafft das noch^^) etc. abgegeben. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, inwiefern Blizzard hier bei Tickets auch aktiv wird oder tolerieren die so ein Verhalten? Immerhin leecht hier jemand ganz bewusst nur Ehre.



Ehrliche Antwort ?

Das was der Spieler gemacht hat ist richtig so mache ich auch du siehst zb. Strand , gleich zum Anfang ob du welche im BG hast die Ahnung haben , oder zu blöd fürs PvP sind.


----------



## Phenyl19 (3. Mai 2010)

Die Leute die so handeln wie vom Te und anderen hier beschrieben,sind genau die die im Pve nach dem 1 Wipe abhauen, weil sie nicht sofort alles ohne große Anstrengung in den Popo gesteckt bekommen.




Sualtach schrieb:


> Das was der Spieler gemacht hat ist richtig so mache ich auch du siehst zb. Strand , gleich zum Anfang ob du welche im BG hast die Ahnung haben , oder zu blöd fürs PvP sind.



So Leute mag ich ja...zum glück kammst du als Pvp Oberprofi auf die Welt....man könnte den Leuten die nicht so die Ahnung haben vielleicht auch mal Tipps geben..


----------



## Masterio (3. Mai 2010)

wieso leecht er? wenn ihr schlecht gespielt habt, dann lasst doch die allianz/horde gewinnen und zergt nicht rum...man muss auch verlieren können...

ich finde, er hat als einziger richtig gehandelt...


----------



## Masterio (4. Mai 2010)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Die Leute die so handeln wie vom Te und anderen hier beschrieben,sind genau die die im Pve nach dem 1 Wipe abhauen, weil sie nicht sofort alles ohne große Anstrengung in den Popo gesteckt bekommen.
> 
> 
> blödsinn...


----------



## Masterio (4. Mai 2010)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Boah, genau das sind die Spielverderber. Null Kampfgeist aber ne Besserwisserklappe und ne dicke starke Stuhlrückenlehne.
> 
> Hab letzthin genau dasselbe erlebt wie der Threadersteller. Da war auch ein Schurke der dauernd ne grosse klappe hatte und rumkommandierte, und als er er für aussichtslos empfand, postete er , er mache nix mehr, und ist daraufhin in seiner unsichtbaren Schurkengestalt irgendwo nutzlos rumgehangen.
> 
> Ich kämpf immer durch bis zur letzten Minute auch wenn wir am loosen sind, ist doch egal. Bei jedem Spiel gibt es Gewinner und Verlierer, man muss halt auch mal lernen fair zu verlieren. Jenachdem hat sich aus nem aussichtslosen Schalchtfeld auch schon überraschenderweise das Blatt gewendet und es wurde dank Taktikänderung oder was weiss ich trotzdem ein Sieg draus. Aber wenn nur einer so denkt wie du, und andere dazu animiert nix mehr zu machen weil es sinnlos sei, dann verliert man wegen dir und deiner verfaulten Arschhaut. punkt



lol...du widersprichst dir selbst...


----------



## merc91 (4. Mai 2010)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> ...dann verliert man wegen dir und deiner *verfaulten Arschhaut*. punkt



i loled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: wenn wir mal verlieren bei uns dann geben wir trotzdem den allys kurz vor schluss noch ein paar drauf.

finde das ist auch richtig so. wer nur dumm rumsteht ist eben unsozial, da beißt die maus keinen faden ab.

mfg

p.s.: für die horde!


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2010)

@TE: Einfach Ticket schreiben und melden. Irgendwann wirds bearbeitet. Würde denken, dass so'n Verhalten unter "Grief Play" fällt und er dafür 'ne Verwarnung oder Temp Bann bekommen kann.


----------



## Sikes (4. Mai 2010)

War da nicht was in GuildWars? "Oh, ich bin im blauen Team... na dann werd ich mal eben afk gehn und mir nen Kaffee machen." - "Rotes Team? YES! WIN!" Sollte man doch auch im WoW so machen. Spätestens dann müsste Blizzard was unternehmen.


----------



## Hank Smith (4. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du hast grad bewiesen, dass du absolut keinen plan von pvp hast. WS ist erst verloren wenns 3:0 steht. Arathi erst wenn man selbst mit 5 flaggen nicht mehr gewinnen kann, av wenn du 0 tickets hast usw.
> leute wie dir sollte man pvp verbieten. du bist einer von denen, wegen denen wir verlieren weil du dir keine mühe mehr gibst wenn du falscher weise) denkst es ist verloren. wenn du kein bock mehr hast dich anzustrengen verlasse das bg und mach jemandem platz, der es will



=)

Genau so sieht das aus. Für mich ist ein Bg erst dann verloren wenn es da steht und ich auf Schlachtfeld verlassen klicken kann.



Black schrieb:


> ...ich dürfte in BGs spielen wie ich es will, niemand zwingt mich ins Spielgeschehen einzugreifen...



Damit würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen. Soviel Dummheit muss einfach wehtun.


----------



## Xorle (4. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> Ehrliche Antwort ?
> 
> Das was der Spieler gemacht hat ist richtig so mache ich auch du siehst zb. Strand , gleich zum Anfang ob du welche im BG hast die Ahnung haben , oder zu blöd fürs PvP sind.



Und wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe es auf dem Schlachtfeld schon oft erlebt, das Gemecker von selbsternannten PvP-Göttern, wie schlecht doch alle anderen seien und das diese keine Ahnung vom PvP hätten geschweige denn von Taktiken. Mit dem Inhalt der geäußerten Kritik hatten sie oftmals auch recht (wobei ich die BGs liebe, in denen so ein Vollprofi kurz nach Beginn verschwindet, weil hat ja eh keinen Sinn und das Spiel dann gewonnen wird...), nur war die Form (arrogantes Rumgebrülle) völlig kontraproduktiv.
Was ich jedoch so gut wie nie erlebt habe ist, das jemand dieser Götter den Olymp verlies und mit Ratschlägen, taktischen Anweisungen etc. pp den anderen und damit der gesamten gruppe und damit auch sich selber geholfen hat. Leider...


----------



## charly-sue (4. Mai 2010)

als ich gestern im bg war auge des sturm's (das erste mal da) und da hab ich wirklich bemerkt das die allys auf unserem server KEIN aber wirklich KEIN zusammen spiel haben. und da kamen auch von einigen so richtig tolle kommentare wie, ach lass doch verlieren ich will sowieso nur den erfolg (kinderwoche) oder lasst es doch verliehren ja sowieso usw.. (kann ja gut sein aber man kann ja trotzdem sein bestes geben nich? )

war ziemlich nervaufreibend solche kommentare. 
jedoch hab ich nun meinen erfolg und mir gedschworen auge des sturms so schnell nicht mehr bei zutreten , ausser die allys auf meinem server lernen entlich ma das zusammenspiel., was so gut wie nie passieren wird.


----------



## Baumi1980 (4. Mai 2010)

den betroffenen Spieler AFK melden fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (4. Mai 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> blödsinn...



Wieso,nur weil du den Vergleich nicht verstehst?
Außerdem zeugen deine Kommentare auch nicht grad von hoher Intelligenz...


----------



## PHazonphi (4. Mai 2010)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Die Leute die so handeln wie vom Te und anderen hier beschrieben,sind genau die die im Pve nach dem 1 Wipe abhauen, weil sie nicht sofort alles ohne große Anstrengung in den Popo gesteckt bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign

Wenn bei mir jemand am BG verkündet, dass es ein lose wird lass ich ihn einfach reden.
Wenn er sagt dass er nix mehr macht würde ich ihn auch ignorieren.
Aber wenn er herumschreit "ololo ihr seid alle so schlecht! loose!!" lautet meine Antwort darauf immer nur "STFU oder mach nen Vorschlag wie wirs besser machen können, wenn du so ein Pro bist."
Komischerweise ist Betroffener dann immer still... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Mai 2010)

Edit: Löschen pls, sorry 4 Doppelposting.


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Mai 2010)

Es kommt wirklich drauf an wie die Leute ticken mit denen man spielt. Das sieht man meist schon am Start, kommen Buffs, legt vielleicht sogar jemand ein Festmahl, wird was gesprochen usw. Die stillen gruppen kann man eigentlich sofort vergessen, da rennt jeder Allylike gestört wie ein Karnickel auf LSD durch die Gegend, es werden keine Incs angesagt, basen und Flaggen gehen verloren. 

Gestern, AdS, super gelaufen. Inc wurden angesagt, wir hatten 3 von 4 Basen, jeder der das Archievment brauchte bekam einmal die Flagge, ich auch, der FLaggenträger lief bis zur Base und gab dann ab an den der brauchte, Win und mehrere bekamen ihren Erfolg. Ich würde mal sagen das gehört bei mir zu den Top5 der besten BG´s. Würden alle BG´s so laufen, der dafür am besten geeignete holt die Flagge, wird supported, Basen werden gedefft und dann wird die Fahne rumgereicht, würden wir nur noch selten verlieren und jeder bekäme seinen Erfolg. Ich will nciht wissen wieviele aufgrund des Egoismus der beim großteil der Allianz herrscht ihren Erfolg wieder nicht bekommen. 

Aber auch so sind 75% aller BG´s aufgrund sturheit, blödheit und grenzenlosem Egoismus total zum scheitern verurteilt. Letztens WS: 
Was ist die bessere Taktik: Durchrushen bis zur Fahne, an der Horde vorbei, die dann wiederum auch unsere LFagge holt, und sich dann dumm und dämlich zergen bis einer der Träger fällt. Oder 2 Gruppen: eine Rusht zur Flagge, die andere Passt die Horde im Tunnel ab und sorgt so dafür das der erste Punkt an die Allianz geht. Dann muss man eigentlich nur noch Deffen um zu gewinnen. Aber nein, ich bin dumm, ich hab ja gar keine Ahnung, durchrushen ist doch die viel bessere Taktik! Zumindest musste ich mir das mehrmals anhören, seitdem rush ich dumm mit und sehe zu wie die Allianz verliert, und genieße dieses leichte "Ich-hab-Recht-gehabt-ihr-Hohlbirnen"gefühl.




Grüße an Randoom, freundlichen Flaggenträger und abgeber von Baelgun!


----------



## Serephit (4. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Afk melden bringt nix. dann reitet er halt zu inen Gegner lässt sich einmal hauen und Debuff weg. In so nem Fall hast du einfach Pech gehabt. Idioten gibts überall auf der Welt...*selbst *in World of Warcraft ^^



nicht "selbst" sondern "gerade"...


----------



## etmundi (4. Mai 2010)

PHazonphi schrieb:


> Aber wenn er herumschreit "ololo ihr seid alle so schlecht! loose!!" lautet meine Antwort darauf immer nur "STFU oder mach nen Vorschlag wie wirs besser machen können, wenn du so ein Pro bist."
> Komischerweise ist Betroffener dann immer still...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das derjenige keine Ahnung hat sieht man ja daran, dass es "lose" mit zwei O schreibt.


----------



## Masterio (4. Mai 2010)

in ws hab ich immer das gefühl, es gibt zu wenig dds und zu viele healer...


----------



## Masterio (4. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Es kommt wirklich drauf an wie die Leute ticken mit denen man spielt. Das sieht man meist schon am Start, kommen Buffs, legt vielleicht sogar jemand ein Festmahl, wird was gesprochen usw. Die stillen gruppen kann man eigentlich sofort vergessen, da rennt jeder Allylike gestört wie ein Karnickel auf LSD durch die Gegend, es werden keine Incs angesagt, basen und Flaggen gehen verloren.
> 
> Gestern, AdS, super gelaufen. Inc wurden angesagt, wir hatten 3 von 4 Basen, jeder der das Archievment brauchte bekam einmal die Flagge, ich auch, der FLaggenträger lief bis zur Base und gab dann ab an den der brauchte, Win und mehrere bekamen ihren Erfolg. Ich würde mal sagen das gehört bei mir zu den Top5 der besten BG´s. Würden alle BG´s so laufen, der dafür am besten geeignete holt die Flagge, wird supported, Basen werden gedefft und dann wird die Fahne rumgereicht, würden wir nur noch selten verlieren und jeder bekäme seinen Erfolg. Ich will nciht wissen wieviele aufgrund des Egoismus der beim großteil der Allianz herrscht ihren Erfolg wieder nicht bekommen.
> 
> ...



durchrushen (alle zur gegnerischen flagge) und beim rücklauf, die eigene flagge zurückerobern...


----------



## Da Magic (4. Mai 2010)

geschlossen afk melden und gut dann muss er aktiv werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst gibts keine ehre + debuff


----------



## Rainaar (4. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Einmal ! Bitte Bitte Bitte nur einmal im Leben möche ich eure Sorgen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst Du ganz einfach.

Mach etwas woran Du Spaß hast. z.B. einen spannenden Film sehen. Und dann machst Du einfach nach der Hälfte den Fernseher aus.

Zum einen ist dann der Spaß zum Teufel und zum anderen fragst Du dich dann warum Du die Zeit für den ersten Teil verschwendet hast.

Oder kurz : Dann hast Du diese Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (4. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Einmal ! Bitte Bitte Bitte nur einmal im Leben möche ich eure Sorgen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sign xD ...


----------



## Rygel (4. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Es kommt wirklich drauf an wie die Leute ticken mit denen man spielt. Das sieht man meist schon am Start, kommen Buffs, legt vielleicht sogar jemand ein Festmahl, wird was gesprochen usw. Die stillen gruppen kann man eigentlich sofort vergessen, da rennt jeder Allylike gestört wie ein Karnickel auf LSD durch die Gegend, es werden keine Incs angesagt, basen und Flaggen gehen verloren.



da hast du vermutlich den nagel auf den kopf getroffen. ich habe mich gestern seit langem auch mal wieder auf die BGs gewagt und mir ist auch sofort aufgefallen: keine absprachen fanden statt. nur nach 2 min. das gejammer im chat "ey leute, die machen schon unseren general!" im strand der uralten ähnlich: ich war noch nie dort, wurde direkt umgeklatscht und bis zum ende der runde am friedhof abgefarmt. bevor ich fragen konnte was sache ist gingen schon die beschimpfungen im chat los und das große leaven und neue-leute-reinkommen. da vergeht einem echt in 30 minuten die laune und ich kann jeden verstehen, der dabei sauer wird. ich habe schlussendlich noch einmal tausendwinter mitgemacht, wo immerhin das große ruckeln und bomben am großen tor spaß gemacht hat. für mich gibts auch erstmal keine schlachtfelder mehr fürs erste!


----------



## Mayestic (4. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht ihn afk zu melden? dan bekommt er keine ehre mehr und wird gezwungen mit zu machen



Falsch. Er sagt ja das er rumgeritten ist. Da bekommt er auch keinen AFK Debuff. Er hilft aber nicht mehr den Sieg zu erarbeiten. Da muss man eben durch. 
Ist doch wie mit dem Bots. Die rennen im Kreis, gegen Wände und das alles, jeder sieht das es ein Bot ist und AFK melden bringt nix weil er in die Gegner rennt, sie angreift, getötet wird und da isser seinen Debuff auch schon wieder los. Wenn ein Spieler meinte das ein BG verloren ist und er sich daher weigert nochmal was zu unternehmen und zusätzlich das BG nicht verlassen will hat man meiner Erfahrung nach überhaupt keine Chance. Da helfen dir auch keine Tickets. Es ist, soweit ich es weiß, nirgendwo als Regel verfasst das ein Spieler der einem BG beitritt sein bestes geben muss und am Sieg mitarbeiten muss. Ich wäre da ja für ne Vote/Kick Funktion aber nur wenn 75% der Spieler zustimmen und der der dann nachrückt den bedauere ich dann auch. Kennt ja jeder sicherlich noch. Man wartet 20 Minuten aufn BG nur um dann festzustellen das es z.b. 1700 zu 0 steht und das BG nur noch ne Minute läuft und dann als verloren gilt.



Da schrieb:


> geschlossen afk melden und gut dann muss er aktiv werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nutzlos. "aktiv" werden bedeutet nämlich nicht das man am Sieg mitarbeiten muss. Einen Schlag auf den Gegner = bye bye Debuff und dann sterben lassen. 

Wie gesagt, gegen solche Leute kannste nix machen.


----------



## Piefke79 (4. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ich habe wegen so nem Mist mal nen 3 Stunden Ban bekommen. Habe offen zugegeben das ich nurnoch die Ehre leechen werde weil das BG so oder so verloren war (mal wieder ein typisches Allianz-Verlierer-Arathibecken-BG). Wurde zeurst AFK gemeldet und konnte das ja verhindert duch hauen von Hordlern. Naja, irgendwer schrieb ein Ticket, ich hatte nen disconnect und 5min später ne E-Mail mit dem Grund "stören der Serverökonomie" und 3 Stunden Ban. Und mir wurde damals von nem GM gesagt, ich dürfte in BGs spielen wie ich es will, niemand zwingt mich ins Spielgeschehen einzugreifen. Manche Leute haben echt nicht besseres zu tun als Leute wie mich zu melden. Was soll ich denn bitte tun in einem BG das eh verloren ist wenn die Horde die Oberhand hat? Soll ich grinsend wie ein Vollidiot ins Verderben reiten? Aber wie schnell der GM mich gekickt hatte war echt klasse, aber bei Namens- oder Verhaltensproblemen auf RP Realms, da schalten sie auf Stur.
> 
> Also leute, leecht bitte Ehre ohne etwas den anderen zu sagen, sonst riskiert ihr einen Ban.
> 
> ...




Du wunderst Dich wenn du Afk gehst und Afk gemeldet wirst?? Oo

Un Btw, ich hab glaubich schon 50 Ws gewonnen bei denen wir 2:0 hinten gelegen haben....un das waren die besten ws überhaupt!


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Mai 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> durchrushen (alle zur gegnerischen flagge) und beim rücklauf, die eigene flagge zurückerobern...



Meinste das Ernst? Das macht die Horde genauso, und da die Horde meist die BG´s bestimmt und mehr PvPmachen kann, da sie sich nur anmelden müssen und sofort gehts los (is Anzahlbedingt, bei uns sind 2/3 Allis), hat die Horde meist schon dickes Arenaset, während die meisten Allys nur das kleine Gladiset für marken haben. Das bedeuted meist das die horde den Allyflaggenträger Plattmacht und selber null Problem hat unsere wegzuschaffen, alleine schon deshalb weil die irgendwie immer sehr organisiert wirken (im gegensatz zu uns...). Wenn bei uns der Flaggenträger alleine läuft und der Rest in der Mitte zergt, hat der ihr Flaggenträger mindestens 3 Supporter, meist Hexer (fear), Mage (Frostnova) und Schami/pala (Heal).Und dann kommt die Allianz und versucht die FLagge zu kriegen: 75% der anwesenden gehen sofort auf den FLaggenträger, der kriegt Overheal, nur 2 gehen auf den Heiler, werden dann aber gefeart, und bis dahin ist der Rest der Hordenbande auch schon da um uns gemütlich niederzumetzteln.


Folglich ist diese Taktik so dämlich, und jeder der sagt sie sei die beste gehört gebannt und sollte Lebenslanges WoWverbot kriegen...


----------



## Duciducduc (4. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht ihn afk zu melden? dan bekommt er keine ehre mehr und wird gezwungen mit zu machen




als ob das was bringen würde, wenn man debuff hat kur in ne hordengrp reinjumpen und 1 attacke starten schon is debuff weg...

mich nerven diese leecher auch derbst aber man kann leider nix machen, blizz sollte sowas ähnliches wie den dungeon kicker fürs bg machen, afk melden bringt null außer der is wirklich nicht am pc.


----------



## Bazzilus (4. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiele Allianz - und es macht eindeutig keinen Spaß auf Allianzseite PvP zu spielen.

Wenn Warsong 2:0 für die Horde steht, heißt das meist das Allianz im Mittelfeld steht und zergt um jeden Kill mitzunehmen. Das bedeutet auch das das BG verloren ist - also ich warte am FH das das BG zu ende geht. 15 min der Allianz im Mittelfeld am Loosezergen zuzusehn - tut doch sehr weh und ich unterstütze sowas nicht - aber die Ehre nehme ich trotzdem mit.

Wenn im Alterac die Allianz durchreitet, ohne einen Turm zu tappen und in der Deppenkurve wiped, weil die Horde defft. Bedeutet das einen Loose, weil Allianz komplett in der eigenen Basis aufsteht und dann meist nur noch am Deffen ist, während sich Horde Turm für Turm vorarbeitet. Meist reitet die Allianz sogar an den grade von der Horde eingenommen Bunkern vorbei um auf der Brücke die anstürmende Horde tot zu zergen. Die Allianzler merken nicht einmal das sie durch die verlorenen Türme 100 Punkte verlieren, sondern flamen meist das die Gimps die so häufig sterben das BG verlassen sollen. Sowas unterstütze ich ebenfalls nicht, und warte am FH das das BG vorrüberzieht und ich zumindesten meine Ehre mitnehmen kann.

Im Arathi merkt man sofort wenn 10 Mann von der Allianz am Hof stehn, während die Horde die ungedefften Basen einnehmen, das das BG verloren ist. Dann kommen von Allianzseite meisten flames warum die Basen ungedefft sind - dann ein omg und meist folgt dann der Horde Ally Zerg bei Ställe wobei Horde 5 Basen besitzt. Keiner der Allianzler sieht es für nötig auch nur ansatzweise auf Fahne zu spielen - sowas unterstütze ich nicht und warte in aller Ruhe auf das BG Ende am FH.

Im Auge des Sturms sieht es ähnlich aus, nur das Allianz diesmal auf Fahne spielt und keine einzige Basis besitzt. Da ist Horde in diesem Fall intelligenter. Sie nimmt die Basen ein und holt die Fahnen erst zuletzt . Während die Allianz nun in der Mitte zergt, die Fahne gewinnt und dann entsetzt feststellt, das sie nirgens die Fahne abgegeben kann. Dann kommt meist der Flame: Warum holt ihr keine Basis und defft die - dann ein omg und meist folgt der Horde Zerg vor dem Startpunkt der Allianz. Sowas unterstütze ich nicht, ich warte dann am Startpunkt bis das BG vorbei geht und nehme die Ehre mit.

PvP scheint auf Allianzseite dafür zu sorgen das die meisten bei betreten eines Schlachtfeldes ihr Hirn zum Fenster rauswerfen und den Tunnelblick kriegen. Kein Einziger fühlt sich für irgendwas verantwortlich. Die Meisten posten wie bei Recount ihre DPS *hust* kills, und posen damit vor den anderen: das ihre Kills sie so weit näher gebracht hat an den Sieg als irgendein andere der hinten stand und die Fahne gedefft hat. Meines erachtens muß Blizzard die Regeln im PvP härter anpacken: Ehre für Kills nur bei einem Sieg, Bonusehre fürs Tappen von Fahnen, und weniger Ehre für die Verlierer. Was glaubt ihr wie schnell dann sich das Bild auf den Schlachtfeldern ändert, wenn Taktik mehr belohnt wird, als der zahllose Kill.

Ich stehe zu meine Einstellung und ich werde auch so weiter machen. Ich spiele nur dann ernsthaft PvP, wenn ich merke, das Leute mit Verstand dabei sind. Erst dann wird ein BG interessant und dann bin ich auch stolz darauf verloren zu haben - weil die anderen wirklich die besseren waren und nicht wir - aber leider trifft das derzeit auf 10 von 10 BGs nicht zu!


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Mai 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Allianz - und es macht eindeutig keinen Spaß auf Allianzseite PvP zu spielen.
> 
> Wenn Warsong 2:0 für die Horde steht, heißt das meist das Allianz im Mittelfeld steht und zergt um jeden Kill mitzunehmen. Das bedeutet auch das das BG verloren ist - also ich warte am FH das das BG zu ende geht. 15 min der Allianz im Mittelfeld am Loosezergen zuzusehn - tut doch sehr weh und ich unterstütze sowas nicht - aber die Ehre nehme ich trotzdem mit.
> 
> ...



/sign

sehe ich genauso, aber ich stehe nicht am FH rum bis es vorbei ist, sondern versuche (wenn es denn vollkommen unmöglich ist noch zu gewinnen) soviel ehre durch Kills mitzunehmen wie möglich. 

Härtere PvPregeln würde ich voll und ganz unterstützen. 

Killehre wird nur noch bei Win ausgezahlt, Base/flaggen Ehre wird verdoppelt, bei Win nochmal verdoppelt (als belohnung um die kleinen Allikids zu motivieren, und um dafür zu sorgen das Killehre an Wert verliert, um das gezerge einzudämmen). 

Neue AFKregel: Wer länger als 30 Sekunden keinen Kill gemacht hat oder gekillt wurde bekommt nen Debuff der erst nach 5 Kills oder toden wieder verschwindet. Gleichzeitig wird eingeführt das der BGverlierer Reppkosten zahlen muss (bei Leechern mit vielen Toden könnte man da locker auf 200 gold kommen...die werden cih das dann 2mal überlegen ob sie nur dumm rum stehen)

Edit zum AFK: Natürlich nur bei AFKmeldung, wenn man durchs halbe Alteracmuss um in der Deppenkurve zu sterben kann man nicht 30 sekunden nach dem Basefh respawn jemanden killen, oder wenn man die FLagge in WS defft oder sowas.


----------



## Siebäsiech (5. Mai 2010)

In Schlachtfeldern gehts sehr viel auch um Psychologie. Man spielt gegen andere Menschen die auch vor nem Computer sitzen und die auch fähler machen.

Man kann gut alleine ne Gruppe von Gegnern ablenken, aufhalten oder veräppeln.

Als Mage klappt das immer super. In WS kannste gucken wo Flagge rausläuft, und du kannst dich draussen im Feld in die entgegengesetzte richtung bewegen irgendwo zum Rand hinaus. Da fallen immer wieder einige drauf rein und verfolgen dich. Du überlebst es meist nicht aber die Flagge ist durch, was wichtiger ist.

In Schlachten wo es drum geht mit Belagerungsmaschinen zu fahren, kannste gut alleine paar gegner davon abhalten die Maschinen zu zerstören. Da sheept man den einen, friert den anderen ein, setzt verlangsamung auf nen anderen undsoweiter. Egal ob man selber dabei stirbt, teils Situationen zählt es mehr dass die Maschine länger überleben kann.

In Arathibecken zB. ist Schmiede die wichtigste Base. Meiner Erfahrung nach gewinnt zu ca. 80% ,ohne übertreiben, die Fraktion das Spiel, die Schmiede halten kann.
Vom Schmiede FH kommste überallhin in kurzer Zeit. Ist voll die Drehscheibe. Und alle die voreilig zu Ställe oder Hof vorgehen zögern das spiel meist nur unnötig hinaus.

In Alterac sind ja etwas mehr Leute anwesend als sonst in nem Schlachtfeld, da klappt es meist gut mit Motivation. Motiviert die Leute, postet zB mal den Erfolg ALTERACBLITZ in den Schlachtzugschat, das kann Wunder wirken und alle rushen voll durch. Der Boss fällt mit genügend Leuten und der heutigen Ausrüstung so einfach wie eh und je. Kriegste zwar nicht die maximale Ehre, aber man hat nen ansporn mal wieder gewonnen zu haben und positiv denkend die nächste Schlacht angehen zu können.

Ich behalt in nem Schlachtfeld immer den überblick, guck mich dauernd um wo jetzt grad hilfe von nöten wär, und wo dass es sinnlos ist einzugreifen. Stehe in Arathi meist bei der Kreuzung zwischen Säge, Schmiede und Hof, wenn wir Hordler die drei Basen besitzen. Da biste fix an einer der drei basen um zu deffen. Situationen abschätzen, ein wichtiger punkt.

Kommunikation, kommuniziert miteinander, nicht gegeneinander. Sagt inc an.

In Alterac Idiotenzergkurve geh ich links auf den Hügel rauf und baller von dort oben meine Zauber runter, das dauert immer etwas länger bis sie dich entdecken. Blizzard von dort oben runter ist wahrhaft einfach herrlich kannste die Allys richtig abfarmen.

Könnte noch einiges mehr zu diesem Thema sagen, aber wahrscheinlich interessiert das eh nur paar wenige. Sind meine persönlichen jahrelangen Erfahrungen und Tips kann sein das andere da anderer Meinung sind, das ist mir Wurscht.
Meine Erfahrungen Basieren auf Randomgruppen, bin nie mit ner Stammgruppe im PVP.

Jeder einzelne Spieler kann meist viel mehr an nem Spiel beitragen als er es für möglich hält.


----------



## Obsurd (5. Mai 2010)

Ich finde solche Leute einfach nur unfair, undiszipliniert&ohne jeglichen Teamgeist. Scheiß auf sie &spiel einfach dein Spiel..
Solche Leute wird es nämlich (leider) immer geben


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Mai 2010)

Piefke79 schrieb:


> Du wunderst Dich wenn du Afk gehst und Afk gemeldet wirst?? Oo
> 
> Un Btw, ich hab glaubich schon 50 Ws gewonnen bei denen wir 2:0 hinten gelegen haben....un das waren die besten ws überhaupt!



ich wunder mich eher das man nicht auf toilette gehen darf. Hallo? Wir sind Menschen, ich hab kein Klo als Sitz im Zimmer stehen. Man man man, die 2min die ich weg bin... wegen einem Spieler verliert man nicht... wenn doch, ist das ganze Team einfach schlecht.

Aber ich wurde AFK gemeldet weil ich tot war. Das ist doch auch nett.
Naja, die meisten BGs die ich bin sind eh so wie sie wohl jeder hier kennt: Keiner sagt was, keiner ist nett, keiner spielt richtig, jeder ist am zergen. Und da isses mir vollkommen egal, da steh ich doch lieber rum und tu nichts bzw. töte mal nen Hordner um nicht AFK gemeldet zu werden.... aber hey, das ist ein Grund für nen Ban, weil man damit das AFK System umgeht. So stands jedenfalls in meiner E-Mail als ich 3 Stunden gebannt wurde. Was soll man denn machen? Ich will gewinnen bzw. richtig spielen, aber wenn 95% der anderen Spieler das nicht wollen, sind die in der Mehrheit und somit im Recht (hoch lebe die Demokratie -.-). So siehts nunmal aus.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Neue AFKregel: Wer länger als 30 Sekunden keinen Kill gemacht hat oder gekillt wurde bekommt nen Debuff der erst nach 5 Kills oder toden wieder verschwindet. Gleichzeitig wird eingeführt das der BGverlierer Reppkosten zahlen muss (bei Leechern mit vielen Toden könnte man da locker auf 200 gold kommen...die werden cih das dann 2mal überlegen ob sie nur dumm rum stehen)



Absoluter fail. Was ist mit den Spielern die z.B. Türme in Alterac deffen? Wenn da mal 2min kein Gegner kommt und das BG endet, darf man nichts bekommen, trotzm mitspielens? Denn selbst Deffen ist Mitspielen. Deswegen gibts ja den Buff das man 50% mehr Ehre bekommt, weil man verteidigt.
Und die Repkosten durch BGs sind auch schwachsinn, weil man dann überall durch das PvP Repkosten bekommen müsste, aber das macht Blizzard generell nicht. Was wenn mich einer campt? Super, dann darf ich erstmal einige hundert Goldstücke für meine kaputte Rüstung raushauen.
Außerdem hätten die Freaks damit eh kein Problem, die machen durch Dailies/Weeklys und Auktionshaus täglich ihre 500 bis 1000G. Da sind 200G am Tag nur Peanuts für die.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Neue AFKregel: Wer länger als 30 Sekunden keinen Kill gemacht hat oder gekillt wurde bekommt nen Debuff der erst nach 5 Kills oder toden wieder verschwindet.


Dann machst du deine BGs zukünftig ohne Heiler.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Absoluter fail. Was ist mit den Spielern die z.B. Türme in Alterac deffen? Wenn da mal 2min kein Gegner kommt und das BG endet, darf man nichts bekommen, trotzm mitspielens? Denn selbst Deffen ist Mitspielen. Deswegen gibts ja den Buff das man 50% mehr Ehre bekommt, weil man verteidigt.
> Und die Repkosten durch BGs sind auch schwachsinn, weil man dann überall durch das PvP Repkosten bekommen müsste, aber das macht Blizzard generell nicht. Was wenn mich einer campt? Super, dann darf ich erstmal einige hundert Goldstücke für meine kaputte Rüstung raushauen.
> Außerdem hätten die Freaks damit eh kein Problem, die machen durch Dailies/Weeklys und Auktionshaus täglich ihre 500 bis 1000G. Da sind 200G am Tag nur Peanuts für die.






aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dann machst du deine BGs zukünftig ohne Heiler.



Lesen werte Herren Horst und Horst;



> Edit zum AFK: Natürlich nur bei AFKmeldung, wenn man durchs halbe Alteracmuss um in der Deppenkurve zu sterben kann man nicht 30 sekunden nach dem Basefh respawn jemanden killen, oder wenn man die FLagge in WS defft oder sowas.


----------



## Cyl (5. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> ich wunder mich eher das man nicht auf toilette gehen darf. Hallo? Wir sind Menschen, ich hab kein Klo als Sitz im Zimmer stehen. Man man man, die 2min die ich weg bin... wegen einem Spieler verliert man nicht... wenn doch, ist das ganze Team einfach schlecht.
> 
> Aber ich wurde AFK gemeldet weil ich tot war. Das ist doch auch nett.
> Naja, die meisten BGs die ich bin sind eh so wie sie wohl jeder hier kennt: Keiner sagt was, keiner ist nett, keiner spielt richtig, jeder ist am zergen. Und da isses mir vollkommen egal, da steh ich doch lieber rum und tu nichts bzw. töte mal nen Hordner um nicht AFK gemeldet zu werden.... aber hey, das ist ein Grund für nen Ban, weil man damit das AFK System umgeht. So stands jedenfalls in meiner E-Mail als ich 3 Stunden gebannt wurde. Was soll man denn machen? Ich will gewinnen bzw. richtig spielen, aber wenn 95% der anderen Spieler das nicht wollen, sind die in der Mehrheit und somit im Recht (hoch lebe die Demokratie -.-). So siehts nunmal aus.




Du gehst dann auch wenn du Fußball spielst in Minute 20 auf die Toilette, richtig? Steht ja kein Klo nahe dem Elfmeterpunkt, frechheit!
Und was? Die verbliebenen 10 Leute verlieren ohne dich? Ja solche Deppen, sollen mal spielen lernen, dies NooBz!1!


Ein BG dauert derzeit maximal 15-20 Minuten, ja? Schon mal dran gedacht VOR oder NACH einem BG aufs Töpfchen zu gehn? 

Obwohl, das mit dem denken war wohl dann doch offensichtlich nicht die richtige Wortwahl...


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Meinste das Ernst? Das macht die Horde genauso, und da die Horde meist die BG´s bestimmt und mehr PvPmachen kann, da sie sich nur anmelden müssen und sofort gehts los (is Anzahlbedingt, bei uns sind 2/3 Allis), hat die Horde meist schon dickes Arenaset, während die meisten Allys nur das kleine Gladiset für marken haben. Das bedeuted meist das die horde den Allyflaggenträger Plattmacht und selber null Problem hat unsere wegzuschaffen, alleine schon deshalb weil die irgendwie immer sehr organisiert wirken (im gegensatz zu uns...). Wenn bei uns der Flaggenträger alleine läuft und der Rest in der Mitte zergt, hat der ihr Flaggenträger mindestens 3 Supporter, meist Hexer (fear), Mage (Frostnova) und Schami/pala (Heal).Und dann kommt die Allianz und versucht die FLagge zu kriegen: 75% der anwesenden gehen sofort auf den FLaggenträger, der kriegt Overheal, nur 2 gehen auf den Heiler, werden dann aber gefeart, und bis dahin ist der Rest der Hordenbande auch schon da um uns gemütlich niederzumetzteln.
> 
> 
> Folglich ist diese Taktik so dämlich, und jeder der sagt sie sei die beste gehört gebannt und sollte Lebenslanges WoWverbot kriegen...



Als jemand, der in Classic zumindest Ritter der Allianz wurde, widerspreche ich da mal. In meiner Stammgruppe haben wir es tatsächlich immer so gemacht. 10 Leute geschlossen rein, Deffkrieger oder Druide nimmt die Fahne. Anschließend in der Mitte gezielt und intelligent zuerst die Heiler und Stoffis ausschalten und den Träger solange nur im CC halten. Wucherwurzeln sind nämlich ganz toll, wenn dann auch keiner angreift... Nach der 1. Fahne wurde es wieder genauso gemacht. 10 Leute rüber und auf dem Rückweg die Fahne erobert. Die BGs, die wir verloren haben, lagen unter der 10% - Marke. 


Bei Arathi wars genauso... da hat der Leader sogar gar nicht mitgespielt. Hat nur auf die Map geguckt und unsere Incs angehört und anschließend seine Anweisungen gegeben, wo wir hin sollen. Gedefft haben wir fast nie, und wenn, dann nur zum Ansagen. Sobald ein Punkt erobert wurde, sofort der Respawn zu einem anderen. Meistens hatten wir nach 5 Minuten schon alle Basen. 




In Randomgruppen funktioniert das leider eher nicht, weil man lieber auf den 60k - Protpala kloppt als auf den 20k - Heiler.


----------



## wowjenkie (6. Mai 2010)

Gegen leute die nicht mehr mitspielen kannst nichts machen. Ignore liste geht ja server übergreifend. Dan hat man wenigstens ruhe vor denen. 

Eigentlich spiel ich Ally. Aber im PvP werd ich wohl nur noch Horde spielen, da anscheinend in meinem Realmpool Embuscade / Hinterhalt Ally zu dumm für die simpelsten taktiken ist.
Horde gewinnt zwar nicht jedes bg, aber die meisten. Das liegt bestimmt ein wenig am meist besseren Equip. Aber hauptsächlich liegt das einfach am besseren zusammenspiel. Man sagt etwas an und wird meistens schön supportet. Und vor allem ist die bereitschaft grösser mal das eigene gezerge sein zu lassen und halt mehr für die grp zu spielen.


----------



## benwingert (6. Mai 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gegen leute die nicht mehr mitspielen kannst nichts machen. Ignore liste geht ja server übergreifend. Dan hat man wenigstens ruhe vor denen.
> 
> Eigentlich spiel ich Ally. Aber im PvP werd ich wohl nur noch Horde spielen, da anscheinend in meinem Realmpool Embuscade / Hinterhalt Ally zu dumm für die simpelsten taktiken ist.
> Horde gewinnt zwar nicht jedes bg, aber die meisten. Das liegt bestimmt ein wenig am meist besseren Equip. Aber hauptsächlich liegt das einfach am besseren zusammenspiel. Man sagt etwas an und wird meistens schön supportet. Und vor allem ist die bereitschaft grösser mal das eigene gezerge sein zu lassen und halt mehr für die grp zu spielen. [/font]



selber realmpool selbes problem. deshalb hab ich auch mit den bgs aufgehört.


----------



## Eboron (6. Mai 2010)

Ich frag mich, ob es was bringt, wenn die Verlierer nicht auch noch die Bonus-Ehre erhalten würden. Dann würden sich evt. alle anstrengen um zu gewinnen.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Mai 2010)

wowjenkie schrieb:


> Gegen leute die nicht mehr mitspielen kannst nichts machen. Ignore liste geht ja server übergreifend. Dan hat man wenigstens ruhe vor denen.
> 
> Eigentlich spiel ich Ally. Aber im PvP werd ich wohl nur noch Horde spielen, da anscheinend in meinem Realmpool Embuscade / Hinterhalt Ally zu dumm für die simpelsten taktiken ist.
> Horde gewinnt zwar nicht jedes bg, aber die meisten. Das liegt bestimmt ein wenig am meist besseren Equip. Aber hauptsächlich liegt das einfach am besseren zusammenspiel. Man sagt etwas an und wird meistens schön supportet. Und vor allem ist die bereitschaft grösser mal das eigene gezerge sein zu lassen und halt mehr für die grp zu spielen.



 Hi, genau DARUM bin ich seit gut 2 Jahren Hordler – auch auf dem Realmpool. Und wir gewinnen 80% der BG’s. Nur einen Nachteil hat das: wir spielen auch öfters gegen die Franzosen, und die sind echt gut im PvP…


----------



## Protek (6. Mai 2010)

Wieso kümmert ihr euch nicht um euren eigenen Kram?

Ich mein was habt ihr davon wenn ihr Ticket etc schreibt und Polizei spielt... das freut die Afkler etc fast noch da ihr euren Spielspass gegen Arbeit eingetauscht habt. Liegt wohl in der deutschen Natur überall für Ordnung sorgen zu wollen auch wenn man nicht zuständig ist. Solche Spieler sind mir doch egal, im nächsten BG treffe ich schon wieder auf andere.

Das System ist schon richtig so, deswegen hat WoW solchen Erfolg. Jeder bekommt was für eine Anstrengung. Das es natürlich dabei bei faule Säcke gibt lässt sich nicht verhindern. Weiss sowieso nicht was so einer noch mit PvP Rüstung will wenn er nicht einmal spielen kann.


----------



## JustxShoot (6. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe es wie die meisten hier, finde aber man sollte die Gesamtsituation betrachten. Wenn ein Team wie erschreckte Hühner Kreuz&Quer übers BG rennen, selbst nach mehrmaligen Hinweisen (ich rede nicht von den Selbsternannten Lol Leadern) partout nicht sehen wollen wo es hakt, vereinzelte Spieler an ner Flag stehen und nebenbei den Playboy lesen etc. Welchen Zweck hat es dann noch in die Gegner zu rennen und ihnen Ehrepunkte zu schenken? Das hat beileibe nichts mehr mit "bis zum Untergang" zu tun, eher Sinnentleertes verheizen und Gegner beschenken.


Ich will in keinster Weise dieses Verhalten tolerieren, aber ich nehme mal ganz Stark an das, dass ganze BG einfach nur Epic Fail war, was bei manchen unreiferen Spielern dieses Bockige Verhalten auslöst.

Karma is a bitch, get over it.

BG leaven, Kaffee trinken, nächstes BG joinen und fertig. Mir persönlich währe die Zeit zum Aufregen zu Schade. Jeder der regelmäßig Random (!) BGs macht sollte doch mittlerweile Wissen das solche Gruppen zu 90% für die Füsse sind.
----------------------


Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn Du also ernsthafte Probleme hast, was zum Geier machst Du in diesem Forum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um sich von 40 Jährigen Teens die denken WoW ist eine Göttliche Schöpfung flamen zu lassen nehme ich mal an.


----------



## Zylenia (6. Mai 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Allianz - und es macht eindeutig keinen Spaß auf Allianzseite PvP zu spielen.
> 
> Wenn Warsong 2:0 für die Horde steht, heißt das meist das Allianz im Mittelfeld steht und zergt um jeden Kill mitzunehmen. Das bedeutet auch das das BG verloren ist - also ich warte am FH das das BG zu ende geht. 15 min der Allianz im Mittelfeld am Loosezergen zuzusehn - tut doch sehr weh und ich unterstütze sowas nicht - aber die Ehre nehme ich trotzdem mit.
> 
> ...




Du schreibst was von Verantwortung,machst aber nichts,sobald dir die Situation ausssichslos erscheint.
Wie passt das zusammen?
Du lässt deine Gruppe dein Volk,gnadenlos ins Messer laufen und hilfst denen nicht.
Nein, ich warte lieber am Friedhof wie ein räudiger Hund und versteck mich, bis der Krieg vorbei ist.
Irgendwie hast du das Konzept von PvP verloren,es geht nicht um Bounsehre oder den ganzen scheiss.
Selbst wenn es 2:0 steht,kann man noch gewinnen,hab ich öfter erlebt.
Man kämpft,nur darum geht es,nicht um Sieg oder Niederlage.
Wenn man am verlieren ist,muss man noch härter kämpfen und sich nicht verstecken .
Im richtigen Krieg (gut das wir keinen haben,soll nur ein Beispiel sein ),wärst du erschossen worden. 

edit:also das mit den räudigen Hund ,meine ich jetzt nicht dich persönlich.
Das Verhalten wollte ich damit beschreiben,also hoffe verstehst du.


----------



## Glomandir (6. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Einmal ! Bitte Bitte Bitte nur einmal im Leben möche ich eure Sorgen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ka ... also ich will mit Dir ned tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Scheinbar postest Du in solchen problemen also deine RL Probleme ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Topic - Leider gibts immer wieder solche... ich freu mich meist, wenn es ihnen dann iwann reicht und wir im BG doch noch das Ziel erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber tatsächlich hatt ich schon einige "Zerg-AVs" bei denen halt trotz verlieren die ehre massiv höher war wie wenn wir diese bescheuerte, ähm beliebte, PvE -PvP-Taktik durchziehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterMarvin (6. Mai 2010)

Also da muß ich mich auch mal zu wort melden ....das problem kenne ich mitlehrweise auch von den bgs , ich geh schon mit drei freunden aufs feld damit ich wenigstens nen paar mitstreiter habe ....
Dann kotzt es echt an das man nach nem plan fragt und niemand antwortet oder man sagt was man tun soll .bsp : Arathi : gruppe 1 geht zur schmiede gruppe 2 zur säge und die dritte hohlt und defft den hof ....was passiert ????? keiner sacht was , keiner macht was , und keinen intressiert es .......!!!! ist schon echt frustrierend weil mit ein bissel zusammenhalt knallen wir die horde richtig wech ...das sehe ich jedesmal wenn sich ne gute gruppe am strand einfindet ...man ich bin schon in 2 minuten am titan gewesen ....und den perfeckten deff habe ich auch gesehen ...von da her ...wer sacht ally ist schlecht im pvp ...stimmt nicht nur schlecht organiesiert ...aber alle wollen auch immer ihren kopf durchesetzen ...ich freue mich jedes mal wenn jemand ne ansage macht und versuche mich dran zu halten ...man man ...nen paar mehr und wir würden in ehre schwimmen ....!!!!


----------



## Amandea (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dafür das es wie in Inis dafür ein Votebutton gibt die die afkler nach Abstimmung rauskickt. Was bringt es, wenn ich jemand afk melde. Toll, er gammelt trotzdem im BG rum und verstopft somit einen Platz.

Gestern im WS, nicht schlimm genug das wir als Ally da eh zu 95% immer verlieren, mit dem Event momentan richtig grauenhaft. 7 Leute deffen in unserm Raum, obwohl die Horde schon lange die Fahne hat und kurz vorm abgeben ist. Dann lag da auch noch einer 5 min Tot aufm Boden. War auf Klo sagte er. TOLL

Aber naja, wenn so wie gestern im Auge 12 Leute um die Fahne kämpfen und wir nichtmal einen Turm haben, dann setz ich mich auch nur noch in die Ecke und leeche.


----------



## Saladarxyz (6. Mai 2010)

Amandea schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das es wie in Inis dafür ein Votebutton gibt die die afkler nach Abstimmung rauskickt. Was bringt es, wenn ich jemand afk melde. Toll, er gammelt trotzdem im BG rum und verstopft somit einen Platz.
> 
> Gestern im WS, nicht schlimm genug das wir als Ally da eh zu 95% immer verlieren, mit dem Event momentan richtig grauenhaft. 7 Leute deffen in unserm Raum, obwohl die Horde schon lange die Fahne hat und kurz vorm abgeben ist. Dann lag da auch noch einer 5 min Tot aufm Boden. War auf Klo sagte er. TOLL
> 
> Aber naja, wenn so wie gestern im Auge 12 Leute um die Fahne kämpfen und wir nichtmal einen Turm haben, dann setz ich mich auch nur noch in die Ecke und leeche.




das mit dem votebutton wäre ne gute idee. so etwas wie bei HoN.
aber damit kann man trotzdem immer noch unsinn machen


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du hast grad bewiesen, dass du absolut keinen plan von pvp hast. WS ist erst verloren wenns 3:0 steht. Arathi erst wenn man selbst mit 5 flaggen nicht mehr gewinnen kann, av wenn du 0 tickets hast usw.
> leute wie dir sollte man pvp verbieten. du bist einer von denen, wegen denen wir verlieren weil du dir keine mühe mehr gibst wenn du falscher weise) denkst es ist verloren. wenn du kein bock mehr hast dich anzustrengen verlasse das bg und mach jemandem platz, der es will


/unterschreiben


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Als jemand, der in Classic zumindest Ritter der Allianz wurde, widerspreche ich da mal. In meiner Stammgruppe haben wir es tatsächlich immer so gemacht. 10 Leute geschlossen rein, Deffkrieger oder Druide nimmt die Fahne. Anschließend in der Mitte gezielt und intelligent zuerst die Heiler und Stoffis ausschalten und den Träger solange nur im CC halten. Wucherwurzeln sind nämlich ganz toll, wenn dann auch keiner angreift... Nach der 1. Fahne wurde es wieder genauso gemacht. 10 Leute rüber und auf dem Rückweg die Fahne erobert. Die BGs, die wir verloren haben, lagen unter der 10% - Marke.
> 
> 
> Bei Arathi wars genauso... da hat der Leader sogar gar nicht mitgespielt. Hat nur auf die Map geguckt und unsere Incs angehört und anschließend seine Anweisungen gegeben, wo wir hin sollen. Gedefft haben wir fast nie, und wenn, dann nur zum Ansagen. Sobald ein Punkt erobert wurde, sofort der Respawn zu einem anderen. Meistens hatten wir nach 5 Minuten schon alle Basen.
> ...



Ja inner Stamm ist das bestimmt ne gute Taktik, aber Random isset schrott^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich machs kurz:

AFK Spieler als solche markieren: Ja; Ein Ticket scheiben: Nein, total übertrieben.

Ich kämpfe auch bis zum bitteren Ende - auch wenn alles verloren ist.


----------



## nuriina (7. Mai 2010)

Ich mach /afk wenn ich sehe das es absolut aussichtslos ist und konstuktive Vorschläge meinerseits nicht mal ansatzweise umgesetzt werden. Besonders typisch WS wenn bei 0:1 der Gegner turtled und die eigenen Leute in 3er Trüppchen angreifen. Ich spiel keine lang 15 Minuten Lemming..

 Den Stress Tickets zu schreiben tu ich mir nicht an, selbst die AFK Report Button nutz ich eigentlich nie.


----------



## Lari (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal 2 Tage lang relativ viele BGs gespielt:
Soviele Flames, Streitereien und wirklich haarsträubende Ausbrüche von Spielern habe ich in meiner ganzen PvE Laufbahn noch nicht erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seikyo (7. Mai 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> in ws hab ich immer das gefühl, es gibt zu wenig dds und zu viele healer...




DA musste ich lachen! XD Ich freu mich schon immer wenn ich mit meiner Topfpflanze nicht alleine da stehe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und liebe leute bitte nicht nachmachen!

Heute mit Twink am Strand unterwegs gewesen... gerade erst angekommen sehe ich wie jemand mit seiner Motorbiene vom Schiff springt ins Wasser. Ich dachte nur WOW sind wir schon soweit das es los geht? nee... wir waren noch auf dem offenen Meer... Der liebe Herr Pala blieb aber die gesamte erste Runde im Wasser hocken und schien somit die Ehre zu kassieren. und da wir gegen Franzosen spielten war die Hektik am Strand groß und keiner achtete darauf. Meine AFK Meldung ging nicht auf.

Später war ich mit meinem Dudumain (der deutlich bessere Ausrüstung hat) in WS ... gleicher Pala der sich dann beim zweiten Flaggenholen als unser protpala flaggenträger vorstellte! Eine weitere Topfpflanze, der besagte Pala und ich sind somit durch 6 Hordler (die erfolg haben wollten) durchgerannt ohne weitere Probleme. Beim dritten mal holen kam dann irgendwann ein Flüster "Machst du noch mehr Bgs gleich?" Tja da ich kein personalhealer spielen wollte wurde das damit bestraft das ich erst mich hochheilte, er starb und ich zum schluss die flagge eroberte ;P Vielleicht tat das mehr weh als eine Afk Meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn jemand Ehre leecht... nun ja nach der Umstellung kriegt man sie eh hinterher geschmissen ^^ 
Aber ich kämpfe auch gerne bis auf den letzten tropfen blut.. und wenn es 0:2 für die Horde steht und die schon wieder die flagge haben schleich ich mich bei denen wieder rein und versuch die flagge zu bekommen... Vielleicht verliert man... aber nicht ohne es versucht zu haben!


----------



## Chillers (7. Mai 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal 2 Tage lang relativ viele BGs gespielt:
> Soviele Flames, Streitereien und wirklich haarsträubende Ausbrüche von Spielern habe ich in meiner ganzen PvE Laufbahn noch nicht erlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaube ich dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn´s geht (vom Alter her) und ihr einen Erfolg haben wollt, einfach versuchen, mal die Zeiten ab 22.00 auszunutzen.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Mai 2010)

ja es gibt leider immer wieder irgendwelche leute die im bg nix andres zu tun haben ausser rumzumaulen und zu flamen anstatt die mal ins spiel geschehen eingreifen ne wird lieber spieler xy zur sau gemacht weil er vlt kein skill hat oder mehr tode wie todesstöße^^ 
ich meinerseits beachte ehh nur kommentare indenen auch was sinnvolles drin steht z.b. wo sich grad die fahen befindet oder wo nur paar allis oder hordler sind ^^


----------

